# Robot parrot.........



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Picked this guy up today at the Swap meet.....FURREAL SQUAWKERS MACAW THE PARROT. I might try and turn him into a skeleton parrot or  ??? Any ideas ! Anyone else have one ?










Here's a couple of videos of some of the things he can do : 









Hacked Parrot :


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

He looks like fun! Shouldn't be a problem working him into a Pirate theme.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I think he would be cool to just hack the remote and run the controls to different mats or sensors. You can train him to say what you want.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks like fun. its a shame to corpse him at all. still id love to see what you're gonna do with him!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

For a pirate theme...I'd simply keep him as a parrot. Why not? But for general haunting...I think it would be cool if you could model him a new form (long neck) and make him into a vulture. (Remember bashful the buzzard from Buggs Bunny?) Then perch him on a tombstone.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Or maybe an evil raven reciting Poe?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice find ... been looking for one myself!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Woah! Ok, how is that guy in the last video controlling the Parrot with VSA? That is very cool!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

He says on his YouTube channel:

"I did﻿ not re-program the Squawkers McCaw. I disconnected the wires that control the beak/eyelids and posture/wings dc motors from the Squawkers board and connected those to a VSA-supported control board. I did all the programming in the VSA environment."

He even has the completed bird routine to watch too!

I'd love to be able to do something like that for my Pirates display like Disney did:






I'm not good with electronics 



Jaybo said:


> Woah! Ok, how is that guy in the last video controlling the Parrot with VSA? That is very cool!


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

Yay @ pirate theme! Always thought there was something strange about Disney's _The Tiki Tiki Tiki Room_.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Jaybo said:


> Woah! Ok, how is that guy in the last video controlling the Parrot with VSA? That is very cool!


You can hear the relays clicking...He must be using a Kit74 or similar board to control the switching on and off the beak. Neat idea, seems like a simple way to hack this guy.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Check out this link.They will customize your Squawkers Macaw for a fee. Kinda cool the way they added feathers and the dyeing. I wouldn't pay to have it done, but some good ideas for doing it ourselves. They even have a Pirate parrot. Wonder how they do the dyeing on the body area ?
http://www.featheredfriendssquawkersmacaw.com/


----------

